
Show HN: Sql2json – Python package to run SQL query and get JSON result - fsistemas
https://github.com/fsistemas/sql2json
======
fsistemas
I created a python package to run sql query and get json result.

I have created multiples python scripts to to run specific query return json,
again and again.

But since now i only need to create my sql query and run it using sql2json.

I think that this tool can be useful for automations.

Right now i'm using it in personal project to run queries with dynamic date
parameters and post result to a rest API with a linux cron job.

Also i'm testing it to send data to geckoboard using curl with sql2json
response and geckoboard dataset api.

I want to receive some feedback from this community, how can improve it, is it
useful for you.

Thanks

~~~
g82918
So are you using this mostly with something like Django on the backend? Aside
from creating a REST API endpoint with python, I can't see many reasons to
need this.

~~~
fsistemas
No. It's focused to use as a command line and for automation not inside a
webapp. You can see usage examples in github

